# تدرج العلم بين الفلسفة والبحث العلمي(قراءة مبسطة)



## حاملة المفاتيح (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,
نحن نعلم أن العلم تدرج من واقع الفلسفة اليونانية التي بدأت بأمثال ارسطو وافلاطون ومعاصريهم ممن تحدث عن اللهوب وعن العناصر الاربع الرئيسية في الكون وكانت هذه النظريات واقعية ولكنها ممزوجة بأطروحات من مصادر غير علمية,كانت مجرد منظومة فكرية بعيدة عن العلم..ثم جاء عصر العلم الحديث الذي نهض به اسحاق نيوتن بنظرياته العلمية البحتة عن الجاذبية وقوانين الحركة التي تعتبر اساسا متين في كثير من الحقول المعرفية والتي خرجت بعلم الفيزياء والميكانيكا.. كانت بداية نيوتن في القرن السابع عشر الذي كان مؤمن بالحتمية(يمكن بدراسة واقعة ما التنبؤ عما ستصير اليه)ومبدأ الإختزالية(أي إختزال الكل إلي أجزائها المكونة لها والنظر في تلك الأجزاء المعزولة) ومبدأ الذرية(يتألف الواقع من ذرات منفصلة وكل ذرة معزولة تقيم في مكان خاص في الفضاء المطلق..وهذه هي الموضوعية العلمية في ذاك العصر.
جاء بعدها العلم الحديث في القرن العشرين الذي صنعته النظرية النسبية والنظرية التركيبية ونظرية الكوانتم ونظرية الفوضي كانت جميعها مختلفة ومتفقة علي الاهمية الإبداعية لتجديد وعكسها لللحتميةوبذالك تم هجر الموضوعية العلمية ليحل محلها الحقيقة ضمن الموقف.
وتتوالي الان الإكتشافات والبحوث وتتناثر حولنا الاوراق البحثية لنظريات وفروض في شتي المجالات العلمية والتي نهضت بالبشرية وتقدمت بنا نحو الامام بسرعة انتحارية جعلت نحن العرب واقفين علي اطلال الاسلاف من الخوارزمي وابن سينا ليس في ذلك اي حرج أخواني ولكني اتمن أن نشهد نهضة في مجتمعنا العربي بالبحث العلمي كما يحدث في الجمهورية المصرية ولكن وسائل الاعلام لم تفي هذه الجهود حقها.
أعذروني هذا ما استطعته والله لا يكلف نفس الا وسعها .
اتمن الاستفادة واثراء هذا الموضوع بما لديكم من معلومات حول العلم والابحاث العلمية.
والله ولي التوفيق.


----------

